# they call me the mad bomber...



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

but i don't know why.
i hardly ever get mad,but when i do...



















9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 58
9405 5036 9930 0283 6284 02
9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 27
9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 41
9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 65
9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 96
9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 72
9405 5036 9930 0283 6284 26
9405 5036 9930 0283 6283 89
9405 5036 9930 0283 6284 19
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 07
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 21
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 69
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 52
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 45
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 76
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 14
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 83
9405 5036 9930 0283 6363 91
9405 5036 9930 0283 6364 38
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 21
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 90
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 83
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 76
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 45
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 14
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 07
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 69
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 38
9405 5036 9930 0283 6449 52
9405 5036 9930 0283 8062 37
9405 5036 9930 0283 8061 83
9405 5036 9930 0283 8062 13
9405 5036 9930 0283 8061 76
9405 5036 9930 0283 8061 90
9405 5036 9930 0283 8061 14
9405 5036 9930 0283 8062 82
9405 5036 9930 0283 8062 51
9405 5036 9930 0283 8061 52
9405 5036 9930 0283 8061 38
9405 5036 9930 0284 3814 74
9405 5036 9930 0284 3814 12
9405 5036 9930 0284 3813 51
9405 5036 9930 0284 3815 35
9405 5036 9930 0284 3813 75
9405 5036 9930 0284 3815 11
9405 5036 9930 0284 3813 82
9405 5036 9930 0284 3814 43
9405 5036 9930 0284 3815 73
9405 5036 9930 0284 3815 66
9405 5036 9930 0285 2967 84
9405 5036 9930 0285 2968 14
9405 5036 9930 0285 2653 77
9405 5036 9930 0285 2652 47
9405 5036 9930 0285 2653 08
9405 5036 9930 0285 2654 14


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

HOLY ****! 

Hope you calmed down now!

Looking forward to see this destruction!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy Shit!!!!!

Are you kidding me?? Ron just spent my cigar budget for 2 months on shipping.

Heads up Puff! Can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I think ones is going to every member on puff. that's rediculous


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

He just sent more packages in one sitting than I have in 6 months... And I thought I was doing real well too.

Duck and cover Puff!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell!!!!!

There is going to be some serious fallout from this one!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ron, you are the BBMF of bombers man. Cannot wait to see where these damn things hit. Friggin amazing. You are one hell of a BOTL.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

that looks painful...


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

:help:mg:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:jaw: HOLY [email protected]#%!!! Unless I miscounted there are 56 packages there! 
I'll +1 that shipping comment Mike and I don't even want to know the total dollar amount value of the contents....................... :shock:


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

That's the craziest thing I think I've ever seen on the forum!

Wow! What generosity. Good job!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ron's in his own league when it comes to bombing. No matter how many bomb crews form, they'll never reach his level.

mg: :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:shock:

:bowdown:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

YIKES!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahaha. That's hilarious Ron. I hope you blow up some Squids, Llamas, and whatever else Puff gang there may be.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

so sitting here, looking at 56 boxes, got me wondering...is the Mailman coming to get them, or are you taking them to the Post Office?  lol


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Somewhere a forest has no trees...they all went to make boxes for Shuckin's bombs!!!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy crap! That's insane! Way to go Ron!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Only two words could possibly describe this.....


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Holyyyy Smoookes!!!! Like a lot of you guys here, I too have been bombed by Ron, but this is crazy. I guess that this is how Ron makes room for more cigars!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!mg::faint:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Staxed said:


> so sitting here, looking at 56 boxes, got me wondering...is the Mailman coming to get them, or are you taking them to the Post Office?  lol


actually,Ron's local Post Office has a dedicated delivery pickup truck just for his packages alone.
I think it has "Shuckins strikes again." painted on the side of it.

that's why he's The Master:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am not sure that Ron is the mad bomber...I think that Zilla is the mad bomber...who forces Ron to act out in this fashion. I think taht we need to get Zilla to sit down with Dr. Phil to resolve his "issues". Mighty damn impressive!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

He has his own zip code


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh My Freakin ..... :faint2:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The bombs are great....but we haven't seen a fun contest from Shuckins for quite some time...I miss those! LOL


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Oh...

*Pinky:* F*&k...


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Ron you are truly a legend. I can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh My Freakin ..... :faint2:


Having flashbacks Shawn?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Leave it to Shuckins to stop all the squid, llama, LOB fighting with one completely insane picture and post. You are the master Ron :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

THATS INSANITY. Im just thinking of the time it goes into just picking out the cigars and packing them and labelling all the boxes. Do you have a side kick bomber doing all the grunt work, like an apprentice bomber in training?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Good Lord! 
Hopefully those bombs contain a pair of pants. I'm pretty sure a good number of Puffer just crapped themselves.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

maxlexi said:


> THATS INSANITY. Im just thinking of the time it goes into just picking out the cigars and packing them and labelling all the boxes. Do you have a side kick bomber doing all the grunt work, like an apprentice bomber in training?


I think Ron has a crew of elves, just like Santa's elves. They pick out and wrap up his cigar bombs for good litttle BOTL's and SOTL's


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

We need to make him a shirt that says "My cigar stash is bigger than yours."


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

zenom said:


> We need to make him a shirt that says "My cigar stash is bigger than *all of* yours *combined*."


Now it is correct!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :shock:
> 
> :bowdown:


WHAT DEREK SAID - UN...BE...LIEV...ABLE...

(now I understand shock and awe!)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

But they are mean...breathe fire and have sharp teeth.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> We need to make him a shirt that says "My cigar stash is bigger than yours."


We don't even need to specify "cigars". Just "My stash is bigger than yours". It's true in both cases.

Incidentally, Culebras are made by twisting Ron's mustache before trimming it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Only 56 must be a slow day!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Wow thats insane.. Ron puts all the other bombing factions to shame!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I tolds them to stop poking him with there little bombs, the've got him mad.

Cant wait to see these land.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Leave it to Shuckins to stop all the squid, llama, LOB fighting with one completely insane picture and post. You are the master Ron :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


Dan, don't think you can smooth over the folly you showed by leaving the squids for the lobsters by trying to distract us with Ron's bomb. Ron _is _the master bowdown ... but he didn't stop anything. _You're _still gonna pay!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan, don't think you can smooth over the folly you showed by *infiltrating* the squids for the lobsters by trying to distract us with Ron's bomb. Ron _is _the master bowdown ... but he didn't stop anything. _You're _still gonna pay!


*Brain:* Fixed it for you...


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm at a complete loss for words... Any chance we can get an award made that just says... "Shuckins"


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

November 15th shall now be known forever more as "Shuckins Day". On this day, people shall try and send out the mightiest of bombs!

Seriously, I think I am about to be sick... Makes me feel weak! SOOO many packages in that photo... You are the man, good luck everyone!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

That is impressive, how much time did it take you to put all that together, Ron?


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shuckins.... SINGLEHANDEDLY helping reduce the USPS deficit.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Rav said:


> November 15th shall now be known forever more as "Shuckins Day". On this day, people shall try and send out the mightiest of bombs!
> 
> Seriously, I think I am about to be sick... Makes me feel weak! SOOO many packages in that photo... You are the man, good luck everyone!


Remember, remember the 15th of November...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Shuckins.... SINGLEHANDEDLY helping reduce the USPS deficit.


I'll just refer you to this previous post...
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/294034-dear-shuckins.html


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

That pic made me laugh out loud and I really needed it. Thanks Shuckins!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

If it wasn't shuckins I would think someone just put together a bunch of USPS boxes. Oh and the fact that he actually posted DC's. HAHAHA


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Ruh roh Reorge!

Those aren't the thin boxes either!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Ruh roh Reorge!
> 
> Those aren't the thin boxes either!


I was thinking that too... Those look bigger than a small flat rate...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Ron...
I am in shock...
I am in awe...

Reminds me of the first encounter between the prophet Isaiah and God (Isaiah 6:5):
“Woe to me!” I cried. “I am ruined! For I am a man of unclean lips, and I live among a people of unclean lips, and my eyes have seen the King, the LORD Almighty.” 

Ron, you are truly the cornerstone that makes Puff such a wonderful place and the inspiration that generates so much generosity between the brothers


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> but i don't know why.
> i hardly ever get mad,but when i do...


Ok who pissed in Zilla's corn flakes??????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Ok who pissed in Zilla's corn flakes??????


Apparently 56 people...


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Apparently, the USPS has taken notice and posted a warning. Seems this isn't real anyways.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

shuckins said:


> they call me the mad bomber...
> but i don't know why.
> i hardly ever get mad,but when i do...







:boohoo::boom::rapture:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Ron, you are truly the cornerstone that makes Puff such a wonderful place and the inspiration that generates so much generosity between the brothers


Quoted (and a bump) for truth.


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_Jesus Ron ! Are you feeling better now ?_


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHaaaaaaHaaaaaa! The scrooge you are Ron. :r


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

FWTX said:


> WHAT DEREK SAID - UN...BE...LIEV...ABLE...
> 
> (now I understand *SHUCK* and awe!)


there's a lot of corrections going around, thought I'd add my 2 cents


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not sure it's safe to let the kids play in the yard at this point.

I wish I had bought stock in the USPS yesterday.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

This is sickening haha.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Somebody once said that we only exist because Shuckins allows us to. I have to agree.

This is his playground :shock::bowdown:

:scared::jaw:


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweet jesus ron.....


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh. My. God.

I'm sure its safe to say, Shukins might single handedly destroy Puff haaha


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

I want to see the faces of the people in Post Office.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am speechless. Without speech.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

*what the f#@*!!! That's insane!! This could take out the whole website!! (and they just redesigned it!)

dammit, i told y'all to stop provoking him!!!*


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it took me a full day to prepare them all,and yes,i do feel better now!

so far 20 people who are getting bombed have posted in this thread...lol
it just goes to show ya,bombing is a great way to have a good time!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

So I just showed my wife...

Me: Honey, look....he'll kill us all! [scroll up thru tracking numbers, scroll up thru Zilla, up thru boxes....]

Wife: Hee-hee, that's cute

Me: CUTE!? CUTE!!!????

Wife: The Godzilla part


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

cartey said:


> I want to see the faces of the people in Post Office.


....faces of horror as their workplace is destroyed!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Quietville said:


> Somebody once said that we only exist because Shuckins allows us to. I have to agree.
> 
> This is his playground


*Brain: *That was me, but I said we play only because Ron and Zilla allow it...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> it took me a full day to prepare them all,and yes,i do feel better now!
> 
> so far 20 people who are getting bombed have posted in this thread...lol
> it just goes to show ya,bombing is a great way to have a good time!


*Brain:* Oh no... Am I the only one who noticed that the number of boxes = LOB + ZK + squid members...

*Pinky:* Probably...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

shuckins said:


> it took me a full day to prepare them all,and yes,i do feel better now!
> 
> so far 20 people who are getting bombed have posted in this thread...lol
> it just goes to show ya,bombing is a great way to have a good time!


Thank god, he feels better. That means the rest of us are safe, right?


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been hiding under the same rock for nearly 15 months..... still feelin' pretty safe but getting a little hungry though! 
To be safe I let the wife get the mail....... 

Holy #@$#%!? Batman!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sat here for a good 20 minutes . . . still don't know what to say.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh no... Am I the only one who noticed that the number of boxes = LOB + ZK + squid members...
> 
> *Pinky:* Probably...


I looked into that once i got home from work, mouse. Then when i looked back at the original pic and it all made sense. 56 boxes for the groups you mentioned. Zilla perched "on top of the hill." with all the crap talking lately between the squids, LOBsters & ZK about who is the best bombing group, Ron's just proving a point that he/zilla is the top bombing group.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh no... Am I the only one who noticed that the number of boxes = LOB + ZK + squid members...
> 
> *Pinky:* Probably...


Hadn't checked my math but I noticed the same thing...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sat here for a good 20 minutes . . . still don't know what to say.


How about "Oh $hit!" then run and hide.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh no... Am I the only one who noticed that the number of boxes = LOB + ZK + squid members...
> 
> *Pinky:* Probably...


Thats what I was thinking. I was thinking shuckins was going to show us who was boss around here and make us all shut up.

Now what would be funny as hell, is if he bombed all the groups / people with nothing but Ron Mexico's. That would be epic.

Whoever gets these bombs are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh no... Am I the only one who noticed that the number of boxes = LOB + ZK + squid members...
> 
> *Pinky:* Probably...


Sounds like its a good day to be unaffiliated, eh? Sorry boys!


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

..........

Unbelievable... words cannot describe that photo...

..........


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sat here for a good 20 minutes . . . still don't know what to say.


For once!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nothing to worry about Gents, those boxes are EMPTY! , And I don't trust Zilla for a minute that they arn't until I see some destruction.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Sounds like its a good day to be unaffiliated, eh? Sorry boys!


We should make a paradoxical unaffiliated group. There was also that thread about noobs that haven't been bombed by Ron, so maybe 52 is just a coincidence. I'm still scared.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Nothing to worry about Gents, those boxes are EMPTY! , And I don't trust Zilla for a minute that they arn't until I see some destruction.


#1... You are a fool. # 2... I have sticks that Ron has not tried...let's hope my name is not on one of those boxes!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Of course you never know, this could be a huge recruitment push for shuckins to form his own mega group. Maybe he is bombing all the unaffiliated people and getting his own massive organization of domination together. You just never know with shuckins.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Silly Andy...

Ron IS a mega group / massive organization of domination!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

> I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Sounds like its a good day to be unaffiliated, eh? Sorry boys!


Kyle- I was thinking the exact same thing! You get the popcorn, I'm going for the Junior Mints! It's showtime!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Quietville said:


> We should make a paradoxical unaffiliated group. There was also that thread about noobs that haven't been bombed by Ron, so maybe 52 is just a coincidence. I'm still scared.


The Affiliated Unaffiliated, a united group for those refusing to be united :lol:


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

My wife just had a scary thought...

WHAT...IF...THEY...ARE....ALL...GOING....TO...THE.....SAME.......PERSON!!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> #1... You are a fool. # 2... I have sticks that Ron has not tried...let's hope my name is not on one of those boxes!!!


A fool? Only Llamas partake in foolishry .


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

the alpha bomber strikes


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Quietville said:


> We should make a paradoxical unaffiliated group. There was also that thread about noobs that haven't been bombed by Ron, so maybe 52 is just a coincidence. I'm still scared.


I am pretty sure the count is 56 not 52.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I'm sure its safe to say, Shukins might single handedly destroy Puff haaha


AGAIN!!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahaa! Literally I laughed out loud! Ron, you are awesome!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> My wife just had a scary thought...
> 
> WHAT...IF...THEY...ARE....ALL...GOING....TO...THE.....SAME.......PERSON!!!!!


Oh crap - what then? Luckily I sit in the shadows hiding from all the bombage, only occasionally rearing my head to toss a 5'er to a deserving BOTL. Should be safe.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Oh crap - what then? Luckily I sit in the shadows hiding from all the bombage, only occasionally rearing my head to toss a 5'er to a deserving BOTL. Should be safe.


Or maybe Zilla's mad that you live in a town that spells his name wrong and you're f$%ked.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

this was recently brought to my attention. Holy Shnikes Batman. Is that a retaining wall Godzilla has built or individually packaged C4? Great Job Ron!! Can't wait to see the devastation this one brings. Love it!! :tu


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

The response in this thread are classic. Even my wife was chuckling as I read them to her at dinner from my iphone! Awesome.

And I see Ron is using the Godzilla missile launch photo I found for him... Woohoo!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

see what happens when Ron gets a little rest....holy schnitzel....troop rally is over and the guy gets to relax, I guess we know what he's been doing, Ron you are the freakin master....nice knowin ya noobs


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I like Ron. He's quiet, he's very respectful and contributes a great deal. And he's quiet. He doesn't run around trolling the forums, he just blows shit up. And he doesn't threaten anyone. He's quiet, but his actions speak VOLUMES!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> ...nice knowin ya noobs


Joe, i wouldn't be surprised if you are on the recieving end of one of those boxes (along with all LOBsters, squids and ZK)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> For once!


Ha, ha! I'm feeling the Kipp-love now... :biggrin:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Bottom Line - A 'dire' situation: Post Office loses $5.1 billion

UPDATE: Losses reduced to $4.1 Billion due to the single handed effort of Shuckins!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> we haven't seen a fun contest from Shuckins for quite some time


that's a good idea kipp!

check it out:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/301881-bombed-shuckins.html#post3434037

post your guesses in the contest thread,not here...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron Ron....you sir are SICK!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude...I don't even think my USPS has that many priority boxes in stock! Awesome....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> but i don't know why.
> i hardly ever get mad,but when i do...


WTG Ron you outdid yourself the only thing missing is I wish I had sent 56 with ya  Gonna be an interesting week my most generous friend!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Shuckins is like Santa for big kids. :tu


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Speechless. I am sure you will make some Very happy people. Early Congrats to all the people that get hit.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Just wow Ron.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> My wife just had a scary thought...
> 
> WHAT...IF...THEY...ARE....ALL...GOING....TO...THE.....SAME.......PERSON!!!!!


Ahaha my mailman wouldnt know what to do with all that


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone besides me run the tracking on this mass destruction yet?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Has anyone besides me run the tracking on this mass destruction yet?


Nope...what did you discover?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Not enough time has passed yet. :wink:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Nope...what did you discover?


That pretty much all of them are scheduled to hit on Thursday.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll check the tracking this evening, should give us a better idea of where they're going.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'll check the tracking this evening, should give us a better idea of where they're going.


Umm... EVERYWHERE?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Nope...what did you discover?


54 of the 56 are scheduled to destroy mailboxes tomorrow. The remaining 2 will detonate friday.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> 54 of the 56 are scheduled to destroy mailboxes tomorrow. The remaining 2 will detonate friday.


lol...did you really check all those numbers?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

shuckins said:


> lol...did you really check all those numbers?


you can check 10 at a time, not too bad to check


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> 54 of the 56 are scheduled to destroy mailboxes tomorrow. The remaining 2 will detonate friday.


WooHoo I'm safe no way they came that far North in such short time LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I just re-read the thread title and the first thing that came to mind was, "do they also call you Maurice?"


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I just re-read the thread title and the first thing that came to mind was, "do they also call you Maurice?"


I'm a Space Cowboy....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Umm... EVERYWHERE?


lol! RG...

Edit: Can't. Someone bump him for me. That cracked me up.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

shuckins said:


> lol...did you really check all those numbers?


Yes... yes I did. Copied and pasted 10 at a time.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

this is insane!

Each state is covered with a few leftover... that is crazy


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you tell where something is going? Or just when they'll get there?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Quietville said:


> Can you tell where something is going? Or just when they'll get there?


When I checked all it showed was expected delivery date. Later today you should be able to see which main hubs they are hitting...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Quietville said:


> Can you tell where something is going? Or just when they'll get there?


They have to land in a town before you know... By then it is often too late.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Shuckins Bombing Control Room*


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Shuckins has some confused packages... the majority of them show as being received in Nashville, then going to Monroe, then going back to Nashville... :ask: I hope he didn't accidentally switch the "To" and "From" address labels... :lol:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Shuckins has some confused packages... the majority of them show as being received in Nashville, then going to Monroe, then going back to Nashville... :ask: I hope he didn't accidentally switch the "To" and "From" address labels... :lol:


Ron can probably fill out an online shipping label with this eyes closed.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

max gas said:


> Ron can probably fill out an online shipping label with this eyes closed.


I don't think he actually fills them out... I think he just stares them down till they adress themselves.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like Zilla...Bombzilla and the whole family got involved in this one! 

Ron you trully are the most generous man on puff!!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

max gas said:


> Ron can probably fill out an online shipping label with this eyes.


FTFY.

Literally, he grasps the pen with his eyelids and writes the addresses... :lol:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't check the forum for a few days and I jump on and see this. HOLLY Crap!

Can't take my eyes of this place, way to much entertainment going on here!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

9405503699300283806138

I'm going to say that this might be coming to me.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Quietville said:


> 9405503699300283806138
> 
> I'm going to say that this might be coming to me.


nervous brandon?

what if i said "careful,don't cut yourself"...lol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Holy Freakin-Frack____! :faint:

:jaw:

.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

This is seriously amazing. Can't wait to start seeing some pics


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> This is seriously amazing. Can't wait to start seeing some pics


It won't be long... It looks like they've hit their major hubs. And the first DC on the list is at the Little Rock sort facility.... :bolt:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Noobs going down! Faster than a midget hooker....


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

After noticing one of the packages landed in town, I decided to call in sick and shovel some type of bunker under the house as quickly as possible. Since I've only been on board a week or so, it's a pretty safe bet that I haven't pi$$ed anyone off too badly yet to be concerned. Mind you, this is only a precautionary measure. My bigger worry is that someone in my zip code will get hit and I'll have debris form their house raining down on me.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

You must have missed the memo... it's not the pissing off that puts you in danger. It's the only being on board a week that does it... Your bunker is probably a good idea! :lol:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Noobs going down! Faster than a midget hooker....


lol...i guess i had better make myself scarce today...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* I guess we need a new crop of noobs...

*Pinky:* Because these ones are toast...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> lol...i guess i had better make myself scarce today...


Hmmmmm...next bomb to Ron contains a midget hooker...I like where this is going!!!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

shuckins said:


> nervous brandon?
> 
> what if i said "careful,don't cut yourself"...lol


Now I'm really nervous. Did you send razors in the mail? Maybe a cutter. You are an evil, evil man.... Beast... Thing.

I'm scared.

Seriously Ron... Wow... Generosity of unbefore seen magnitude. At least on my end. Even if I don't get hit, thanks for being so... Rontastic.

Who am I kidding? Theres going to be a package on my doorstep.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hmmmmm...next bomb to Ron contains a midget hooker...I like where this is going!!!


GIGITTY! :lol:


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Wait for it...










Let the carnage begin...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahhhh, FML. HOW?? I'm barely even IN the cigar section!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Ahhhh, FML. HOW?? I'm barely even IN the cigar section!


The eyes of the Shuckins are ever watching


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Staxed said:


> The eyes of the Shuckins are ever watching


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Don't quit your day job sir... But you do at least get 1 point for using MSPaint.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Don't quit your day job sir... But you do at least get 1 point for using MSPaint.


Paint is where it's at! Photoshop ain't got nothin' on this :lol:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just looked at the trackng...looks to me like a BUNCH of noobs are going to feel the pain! LMAO


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The all seeing eye of SauRon... fits perfectly... :lol:


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I dodged a bullet today. Perhaps tomorrow. Hooray ghetto usps


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Quietville said:


> I dodged a bullet today. Perhaps tomorrow. Hooray ghetto usps


I think I'm in the same boat. That package that got to the Little Rock sorting facility at 2 AM still shows as being at the sort facility. I guess I'll be in suspense a little longer...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I certainly didn't dodge it...got hit HARD...new thread and pictures shortly.

/crippled


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I certainly didn't dodge it...got hit HARD...new thread and pictures shortly.
> 
> /crippled


You see this face ----> :| That's me trying to look surprised about Shuckins bombing your ass back into the stone age... What did you expect considering you bombed him first? :lol:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, good point


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

We have touch down. Look for my thread!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

There is something at my doorstep, but im working late tonight. I guess I will find out what it is when i get home in two hours. I hope the fire trucks arent there when I get there.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

i definitely got hit. thread and pics are up.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Need 1 more post to ... Never mind, pics in the Louisville thread. Shuckins, you..or someone close to you, will pay.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Need 1 more post to ... Never mind, pics in the Louisville thread. Shuckins, you..or someone close to you, will pay.


:jaw: Hurry! Someone bring me a chair and a beer! It's about to get uglier than a no-rules MMA fight in here!


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just got hit! What a surprise and nice welcome back! Thread coming up.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats on all the great hits. Very nice person sending you all wonderful looking sticks. Should have a BOTL of the year maybe  THink the mad bomber would be the one.


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

As I sit in the hole that was once my home, stealing the neighbors internet I made a thread of what I went through. I think shuckins has come unhinged....seriously....I think he needs help. Nobody should be able to look at the first post of this thread and think, "Oh yeah...yeah, this is completely normal....Nothing to see here."

Shuckins, your nuts. I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

You are out of control, you know that right? And... you owe me a mailbox.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

are we having fun yet?

i just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to RonC of cigarsolutions.com for donating the ring gauges for all the bombs i sent.
cigarsolutions.com is also where i get all my bombing tubes!

now back to our regular scheduled bombings...lol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

maxlexi said:


> .................... I hope the fire trucks arent there when I get there.


No worries Matt 
Bombs of that magnatude pretty much vaporize the whole house... :dunno:
The afterburn and the "mop-up" duty of the Fire Dept. only takes about an hour! :lol:

:rockon:

.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

LLave said:


> You are out of control, you know that right? And... you owe me a mailbox.


Oh Mike... am sorry to inform you, but Ron has a deep hatred for mailboxes...you have a better chance of getting blown up by him again before he will EVER buy you a new box.


----------

